# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire Belly Toad & Dart Frog?

## Miami0294

Can a fire belly toad and dart frog live in the same tank providing it would be big enough to accommodate them both? I've seen tree frogs and dart frogs in one tank and other that are tree frog and fire belly toad but what about all three with a big enough tank, correct fauna and humidity?

----------


## privet01

Unless you have a tank roughly 20 feet x 40 feet *and* a herpetologist available that you can consult with when needed, then I don't think it's  a good idea to mix any of them.

----------

LilyPad

----------


## Amy

No, not at all.  In fact, it's really a bad idea to mix tree frogs and darts also.  Firstly, there is the issue of toxins.  Firebellies should always be housed alone though some people have had success keeping fish with them.  Second, there is the issue of dart frogs being viewed as prey.  Thirdly, there is no way to accommodate all of their needs in a captive environment.  

Tree frogs are at least nocturnal, darts and firebellies would be awake at the same time.  Either way, any time you put any animals in a vivarium that could possibly fit a tank mate in their mouth, you're at risk for feeding  a very expensive snack.  Dart frogs do move around at night, though not as much as during the day, which could trigger a feeding instinct in the tree frogs.  Dart frogs are also likely to be stressed by the crickets you would have to feed the bigger frogs as crickets would nibble at them.  Even if you have a "big enough tank," it's unlikely that you'd be able to give them a large enough space to mimic the space that they would have if they normally would come across each other in the wild.

Fourth and most important, in order to attempt a mixed species tank, you should have significant experience with each species housed alone before mixing them.  That way you are aware of what is normal and typical behavior and can spot stressed frogs more easily.

----------


## Marinecrab

This is pretty insane. It'd be very difficult. If not possible at all.

But deff a No from me. 

You can try but you're more than likely going to have a really bad experience and a lost investment.

----------

